
Emotional Marketing Value Headline Analyzer - wowsig
http://www.aminstitute.com/headline/index.htm
======
pdevr
Tried this title: "Google Facebook Amazon Yahoo"

Your Headline's EMV Score: 75.00%

This score indicates that your headline has a total of 75.00% Emotional
Marketing Value (EMV) Words. To put that in perspective, the English language
contains approximately 20% EMV words.

And for comparison, most professional copywriters' headlines will have 30%-40%
EMV Words in their headlines, while the most gifted copywriters will have
50%-75% EMV words in headlines.

A perfect score would be 100%, but that is rare unless your headline is less
than five words.

While the overall EMV score for your headline is 75.00%, your headline also
has the following predominant emotion classification: Empathetic

Your headline words have a predominantly Empathetic appeal. While not as
common as words with Intellectual impact, words which resonate in with
Empathetic impact often bring out profound and strong positive emotional
reactions in people.

Copy containing empathetic impact words are best used to attune with people
and businesses involved with care-giving. For example, nurses, doctors, and
counselors all tend to respond easily and favorably to Empathetic words.
Women, and especially mothers, are very strong in their use of Empathetic
impact words in the language. While use of Empathetic impact words does not
have to be limited to these groups, we've found that by selecting m ore words
with Empathetic impact delivers desirable conversion responses from those
types of market segments.

------
americandesi333
I'm not convinced. Here is my test run: "Big cats eat mice Noone knows why
100x improvement"

Your Headline's EMV Score:

33.33%

This score indicates that your headline has a total of 33.33% Emotional
Marketing Value (EMV) Words. To put that in perspective, the English language
contains approximately 20% EMV words.

And for comparison, most professional copywriters' headlines will have 30%-40%
EMV Words in their headlines, while the most gifted copywriters will have
50%-75% EMV words in headlines.

A perfect score would be 100%, but that is rare unless your headline is less
than five words.

While the overall EMV score for your headline is 33.33%, your headline also
has the following predominant emotion classification:

Spiritual

Your headline carries words that have a predominantly Spiritual appeal. Words
that resonate with Spiritual impact are the smallest number of words in the
language. AMI research has found that Spiritual impact words carry the
strongest potential for influence and often appeal to people at a very deep
emotional level.

Words with Spiritual impact are best used with people and businesses desiring
to make an appeal to some aspect of spirituality. This does not mean religion
specifically, but any product or service that resonates with “spirituality”
oriented markets are appropriate. The clergy, new age, health food and related
markets all respond favorably to sales copy heavy with Spiritual impact
content. Women and children also respond strongly to words in the Spiritual
sphere. Marketing documents with strong Spiritual impact content can make for
the most powerful presentations in the marketplace but must be used with
considerable skill.

